# Question on Mealworms



## Darth Vader (Sep 8, 2008)

Quillson seemed to turn his nose up at mealworms. lol He's getting close to about 7 weeks old. Doing great though. He just don't want them. Anyone had this happened to their little one this early?


----------



## Godzilla Girl (May 23, 2009)

My Nigel would never touch them. He won't take to most treats.


----------



## Pipkin (Aug 26, 2009)

Turbo wouldnt eaten most treats until he reached about 10 wks old. I dont know whethwer its because he was more comfortable in his surroundings after a few weeks in his new house or whether he was just too little to be interested in yummy treats.


----------



## Ariel (Oct 26, 2009)

Sophie's a little over 7 weeks now and the only treat she immediately took to was mealworms. I'm still working on expanding her palate to include other treats. She seems fairly picky, but she does love her mealies!


----------



## Little Lebowski (Nov 24, 2009)

Ariel said:


> Sophie's a little over 7 weeks now and the only treat she immediately took to was mealworms. I'm still working on expanding her palate to include other treats. She seems fairly picky, but she does love her mealies!


Little Lebowski is the same way. I've offered him many treats but he will only take the mealies!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Ariel said:


> Sophie's a little over 7 weeks now and the only treat she immediately took to was mealworms. I'm still working on expanding her palate to include other treats. She seems fairly picky, but she does love her mealies!


At 7 weeks old I assume you have just gotten her. She should not be trying any new treats unless it was something she ate at the breeders. The only food she should have for the first couple of weeks is what she ate at the breeders. Otherwise there is a risk of a tummy upset as she is just getting used to a new home and adding new foods or treats will further upset her tummy.


----------



## jopenguin (Jun 29, 2009)

My breeder said to wait until Ender was 4 months old. I waited a bit longer b/c I was trying to avoid the bug thing but the vet made me feeel guilt about it  . He ignored the first two I put in his cage. I tried again by putting them in a container under his nose and he scarfed them down.

Jodi


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

Riley and Whyte wont eat them. I have tried repeatedly, various locations (in their own house, while on my lap, while exploring a room) with various ways of offering (tweezers, small plastic baby spoon, metal spoon, in their dish, on the carpet in front of them, with my fingers, and on their liner while they were either in bed and also out of bed just hanging out)

I am done with purchasing them for two hedgies who snub them! Oh and I have tried freeze-dried and live.


----------



## Darth Vader (Sep 8, 2008)

Glad to hear I don't have the only picky hedgehog. lol Quillson is a little piggy with his dry food. I'll probably try again after a few weeks on any bugs.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Sometimes you just have to keep trying. Cooper wouldn't touch a bug for the first 4 months he was with me (he was 2.5 years when I got him). I would offer them to him, put them in bowls in his cage, and leave one or two on the blanket he was running around on during play time (worst part of that was corralling a live mealworm and a hedgehog!). Suddenly one night during a play time he ran past the mealworm, backed up and then the mealworm was suddenly gone! He has loved them ever since.


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

I recall someone mentioned squishing a mealie then applying the squished/juicy end of the mealie to hedgie's lips as a way of introducing the concept of mealie = food.


----------



## Ariel (Oct 26, 2009)

Nancy said:


> Ariel said:
> 
> 
> > Sophie's a little over 7 weeks now and the only treat she immediately took to was mealworms. I'm still working on expanding her palate to include other treats. She seems fairly picky, but she does love her mealies!
> ...


Oh, ok, good to know! The breeder said it was fine to give her one or two mealworms per day. I'll hold off on trying other treats until she's a bit older. Her poop seems fine though, so I don't think the mealies are affecting her.


----------

